# Help for FJN



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright fella's,...and Amelia ...we all like FJN (Fred) and he needs our help!

He placed a call to me today and stated that over the past two days, he can't post, contact a Mod or PM. 

???He didn't leave a return number, so I figured a Mod might check in or one of us smart masons can figure this out???

I know the site was shut down the other day for maint. and some of my stuff seems a little funny, but I can do all of the above.

If your listening Fred, can you at least sign in?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

All right who banned him?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Dumb question, but is he logged in?

Maybe clear cookies and temp internet files.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> All right who banned him?


Accidentally banning someone? That could never happen. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

He's not banned.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

His last activity here was 8:46 PM today. So he's able to log in, at least. 

First thing to try would be log out, clear the cache and log in again.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I was having problems too. I couldn't access any of the site except through my hotmail. If I tried to go to a subforum it would just go white. Then yesterday it worked. Weird


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I had similar problems a few weeks ago, I would be logged in on the main page and as soon as I clicked on the forum, it would log me out. I couldn't post, or sign back in, it always said I was already logged in.

After some help from a mod from the DIY site, and one here, I simply reset my password here and it has worked fine since..........


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

can someone help that poor man?:shutup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Clear cookies, other than that dunno


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Clear cookies, clear the cache, update the browser.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What does any of that stuff mean. Cookies, cache. Browser? wasn't he a bad guy in Super Mario Bros?

Also I was kind of wondering. If FJN can't use the site, how is any of this going to help?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

He didn't say he couldn't read posts...just couldn't participate.

Damn Fred, you've been exiled :laughing:

We'll get ya back on soon I swear :thumbup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, down at the bottom, it says that FJN is currently viewing this thread.

So, are ya back??


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

A.T.C. said:


> Well, down at the bottom, it says that FJN is currently viewing this thread.
> 
> So, are ya back??


They broke his fingers!!!!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

How to reset password?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

you're in!!!! Why do you have to reset your password?

Most sites if you go to "login" there is either a "reste password" option or you put in some crazy password and it asks you if you've forgotten your password. Then it asks what colour eyes your mom had and your first pets name. then it sends you an e-mail


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I just found out I can do quick messages only. I did follow all advice / ideas to the best of my very limited ability but still not plugged back in. 

I do very much appreciate all the suggestions. Somehow I feel the trouble is not on my end,but hey! my computer skills are the closest thing to not existing so it may be me.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What like "post quick reply"? I just found out there was other options. Going advanced is usually too advanced for me


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes dom-mas, the quick reply on bottom of page. My reply,PM, and quote does not work. Do you know how to change CT password as suggested?

Oh,by the way my thank you buttom works once and awhile.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

P.S. Another thing I noticed,the counter of posts is way off,not that it bothers me. Some of you guys that I know had thousands of posts now have below one hundred. The day I spotted that was the day before all my CT. problems occurred.


Just was wondering if anyone else noticed that?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

you're favorite bar dissappeared? Now i know that CT has some influence but making a watering hole in the midwest vanish because of maintenance? weird. Is there at least some rubble left over?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

No,dom-mas Ct did not make my favorite bar disappear,trying all those "fixes" did do something to it though


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Issues for me also... Can get to main forum index page but individual 'sub' pages are blank. Same issue whether I'm using firefox or safari. 
Iphone app works but has always been a bit of a PITA.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Bigger problems in life I suppose...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

bytor said:


> Issues for me also... Can get to main forum index page but individual 'sub' pages are blank. Same issue whether I'm using firefox or safari.
> Iphone app works but has always been a bit of a PITA.


Exact same as me. I use firefox also,


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess my question is,are all of us with various problems waiting for CT. to wave the magic wand and make it all better,or AM I being unrealistic ?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I know I have no problems with the other forum I frequent or any other site I try to access, so I'm not going to do much. If it doesn't get better soon, I'll try again in a few months


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas; I share those sentiments with you. I have come to the same conclusion.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

I have windows8 now.. It came with my recent comp.. I am a firefox guy but IE10 and this setup is always within seconds.. Idk about imac


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Seems to be working for me again. Good luck FJN


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm plugged back into the system,wow,what a struggle for a guy like me!:laughing:


It took some help from a buddy on my end here.

I do want to thank the CT members who offered ideas/ support.


Thank you !


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

fjn said:


> No,dom-mas Ct did not make my favorite bar disappear,trying all those "fixes" did do something to it though


No , dom-mas :laughing:



Priceless


----------

